# E90 hifi speaker upgrade



## longhorn35 (May 28, 2006)

Do you folks have any suggestions for a speaker upgrade inside the new e90. Bavariansoundwerks does not have anything for the e90 and I really want upgraded speakers for optimal sound. possibly adding additional speakers to the back doors.


----------



## wheeler (Oct 26, 2005)

Do you have Logic 7? Assuming you do, everyone at the local stereo shops I talked to said you could not improve the existing system, except by adding another amp and subs in the trunk. They said it had to do with the fact that it is already amplified, and uses fiber optic cables. 

So anyway, I added a 500 watt amp and 2-10" subs. Much better, but not a perfect solution by any means.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131726

I'm not sure as to what Stereo system you have in your car but if you just ugrade your speakers to the MB Quartz Speakers you will see a huge improvement in Sound quality and Volume. I'm very happy with my MB Quartz, the stock ones were junk. Try them, I thik you will be quite please with them. You need to get the High end MB Quarts speakers and not the cheap stuff. Speakers alone will run you around $900 or so. I had them installed in my 130i Above is a link for you to look at.


----------



## longhorn35 (May 28, 2006)

*no logic 7*



wheeler said:


> Do you have Logic 7? Assuming you do, everyone at the local stereo shops I talked to said you could not improve the existing system, except by adding another amp and subs in the trunk. They said it had to do with the fact that it is already amplified, and uses fiber optic cables.
> 
> So anyway, I added a 500 watt amp and 2-10" subs. Much better, but not a perfect solution by any means.


I do not have logic 7. I need door speakers for the rear and sub upgrade info! I prefer to keep the same speaker configuration with subs under the seats.


----------

